# CC 2500 series not getting gas to fuel filter.



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

What's wrong?
What's the fix?
Anybody besides me had this problem with one?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds like a fuel pump to me


----------



## philip.lopresto (Jan 24, 2007)

*no fuel*

Either clogged fuel line, or cripped.Blow out with air.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Fixed the fuel problem.*

Put some gas in the tank.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

That usually helps:tractorsm


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *That usually helps:tractorsm *


Did I tell you my Eye doctor has called me twice in the last week to tell me my glasses are ready?
Do you suppose I ought to go and pick them up ?


----------

